# Stopping clomid



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi everyone

I've been on clomid 2 cycles and it's making me  . I'm having hot flushes, weight gain, sore boobs, headaches and depression. I'm so aggressive and then the next minute i'm crying. I've had to take few days off work and didnt get dressed or go out at all. I went to see dr and he has taken me off for few months, he's not sure if it's hormonal or true depression! I'm gutted  I really believed this would be easy and can't believe how hard it is.
Sorry for moaning!
Hope it's easier for the rest of you


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

olive i was having all the side affects  off clomid too my worse one was mood swings
i was nasty to DP one minute and the other i could be crying over an advert on TV i took a while off them and started to feel a lot better in myself and when i went back on clomid the side affects wasn't as bad 

hope you feel better soon Hun 

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww poor you 
Take care of yourself, sounds like you need a bit of "you" time xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

You're not alone...lots of us have found the Clomid really hard. I had to give up on it cos I couldn't handle it.

Hope you're okay. Be very kind to yourself. You deserve it.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I'm going to get my hair done and try to chill for a while. I'm looking forward to some pampering and told dh I need some looking after.
Thanks again for all support, its really helpfulXXX


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Olive22,

Sorry to here the clomid driving you  making you     but I feel exactly the same way.  My Doc reckons counselling would help but I said rather not and I am determined to stick this out even though it is sending me nuts and the truth is the board has helped me cope.  I think it is a good idea to have a break and if my third cycle is like the other two then I will have a break so keep me posted on how you find the break

Good luck

Mrs H xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Mrs H
well done you, I really wanted to carry on but just don't think I'll cope. My boss pulled me aside as she was so worried and said my moods are affecting my work  The dr offered me counselling and anti-depressants, I said no aswell and said I'll see if it is the hormones. This site has really helped me aswell and it's great to talk to people who are going through the same. Sometimes the clomid kick starts the ovaries so I'm hoping thats the case for me 
I hope it works for you and I'll keep you posted. Keep me posted with how your going aswell

Loadsa love &  
Olive 22


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Olive - just wanted to say I hardly ever ovulated before clomid....and since I finished it I am ovulating every cycle (they are still fairly long cycles BUT I am ovulating)  I am also having acupuncture which I find helps me generally feel 'better' in myself.

Onwards and Upwards I say!!!

GL


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi olive
must say that i had a similar chat with my boss at the beginning of the year, he didnt feel i was firing on all cylinders with my work and i wasnt as organised as usual.  I have to really try harder now but sometimes I feel like just going home!  xxx


----------



## Rupi (Oct 19, 2006)

Hiya Olive,

I know how ya feel. My first 2 months of clomid were hell. but i have managed to cope with them abit better. I still have severe mood swings...and the odd occasion of dizzy spells. But i do find that i cry at the slightest thing - even watchin eastenders at times makes me cry.

one moment i am happy then the next i am cryin. i change like the weather. dont know how my husband copes with me.

What dosage was u on for clomid. I take 2 tablets for 5 days...when i am on my monthly cycle. Then go for an internal scan. I am also having HCG pregnal injections.

Hey Olive...Chin up...i'm here for ya


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for all your posts everyone.
I am on 50mg, 1 a day for 5 days from day 2 of cycle. It's good to hear that Sarah Stewart kept ovulating and it gives me hope. I am due on Thur and am thinking about taking next months, not sure what to do?
I'm starting reflexology tomorrow as need to chill. Fingers crossed.
Love to allXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck with the reflexology and  for Thursday x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi everyone
Well I had my reflexology today and it was great all 2.5 hours of it. She told me I had problems with my left ovary, fallopian tubes and uterus! She said I'm all out of sync and my body's not in sync enough to make a baby. She said most women she see's are pregnant within 3 months of seeing her. 
I'm not gona pin my hopes on this, I'm just gona enjoy the me time and the relaxation.

Luv Olive22XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Olive
Glad the reflexology went well.  I'm just looking into either acupuncture or reflexology. They have started doing reflexology in the treatment section of my gym which would be very handy for me.  Did you specifically see one who was trained in IF issues or just a general reflexologist?  
Good luck for thurs 
xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi flowerpot
She was just a general reflexologist who a friend had recommended. Although while we were chatting she told me she had seen lots off women with fertility probs and all were pgnant in 3 months, so fingers crossed 

Even if I don't get pgnant I'm just going to enjoy the me time and chillin.

I'll keep you posted how it goes.

Loadsa love Olivexx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like bliss Olive, and I think the relaxation is just the thing I need.  Good luck xxxx


----------

